

Ask HN: Advertising based upon defined domain/url - csouth

This a bit of a weird question so please let me know if you need more information.<p>For a side project I am working on I need to ability to generate advertising on a specific page based on a specified domain. I have looked a bit and haven't found anything that really fits this so I'm hoping someone here has a service like this or can push me in the correct direction. I'm not super interested in finding my own advertiser/rolling my own solution currently (not to say it wont happen in the future), looking for more of an out of the box solution.<p>Clarification: The advertising on this page will be generated based upon the referral URL. So in other words instead of the advertising content being contextual to the page it is delivered on.. it is contextual to a domain/URL.<p>TYIA
======
pbhjpbhj
I like the idea (as much as I like any advertising) - so it's like putting
someone elses page ads on your page, the referer's in your case. So imagine
they had Adsense on you'd want to display the same category of ads on your
page too (or possibly ads for the same companies?).

Not come across this at all. Which referer's are you expecting to clone the ad
categories from specifically? I say this because most referers on my blog,
say, are Google (!) and so the keywords of the post generate ads (Adsense,
Amazon) that are relevant as if they were on the Google search page (the
referer).

~~~
csouth
In this case I will have a much wider range of referrers and I don't see
Google being high on this list for this particular page. But social sites
should be.

Its not so much cloning the ads the referrer is posting (Although this is an
option) as targeting the ads at what the referrer is. So if the referrer is
say Facebook maybe social networking ads, that kind of thing - but working
across all possible types of referrers.

Edit: Just for a little more clarification the list of referrers would be
endless and defined by the user.

